

Harvard and Yale Setting an Example? - kajecounterhack
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/ET_Cetera/Yale_Harvard_on_talent_hunt_step_up_aid/articleshow/2621122.cms
By opening up the middle income bracket and making it cheaper for upper-middle incomers, are they doing good or bad for students? Also, will they set an example for other schools to follow?
======
utnick
Isn't part of the appeal of harvard and yale that for the most part only the
wealthy and well connected can get in and afford to go there. That way you
will make connections with the leaders of the world and write your own ticket
after graduation.

